# FYI - ACE Hardware FREE Qt of paint Sat June 16th - any color !



## danandmeg (Jun 8, 2008)

On my way to check it out bud, thanks for the heads up on this.


----------



## grimreaper1962 (Jan 11, 2012)

I got my quart of black. I will use it to paint my graveyard fence later this summer.


----------



## Ipsissimus13 (Mar 2, 2011)

*Ace is the place*

I work at an Ace. The next, and last free paint Saturday is August 4.


----------



## grimreaper1962 (Jan 11, 2012)

Ipsissimus13 said:


> I work at an Ace. The next, and last free paint Saturday is August 4.


Thanks for the heads up!!!


----------



## Ipsissimus13 (Mar 2, 2011)

You're very welcome.


----------



## njwilk (Oct 18, 2005)

Thought I'd revive this thread - Ace has started doing the free quarts of paint promotion again. Sorry I didn't think to post earlier, they had a give-away last weekend. Keep an eye out, they seem to do several in a short period of time.


----------

